# What to feed small scorpions?



## John Bokma (Jul 25, 2005)

I collected two more species near Alchichica (probably vaejovis). The largest one is 9.4mm head to start of tail, and 17.5mm head to end of tail (roughly). 







The smallest one 4 mm head to start of tail, 

What can I feed scorpions this size?

In the past I used termites (got them in the house), and a 2nd instar C. gracilis loved them (is now 4th instar .

I read that people feed spiders wingless fruitflies? Is that an option? And how does one get wingless ones? (Pulling wings?  :? )


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jul 25, 2005)

I feed most of my guys killed med. crickets. Just smoosh the heads. If you are going to try fruit flies i stun them in the fridge for a minute so they are easier to catch.


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jul 25, 2005)

They will eat dead prey, But you would be surprised at what they can take down. pin heads should work fine if you can get them.

 and the wingless fruitflies are not wingless but vestigial(sp?) winged, which means they have wings, but they dont work.


----------



## TheNothing (Jul 25, 2005)

flightless fruitflies would be a waste of money in my opinion.  I'm personally not happy with them.  While they cannot fly, they can climb glass and have a habit of climbing upwards no matter where they are at.  I don't think they're a good substitution for very small crickets (the pinheads).  

Pinhead crickets are also known at One Week or Week Old crickets.  They're small, about 2 mm in length.  I feed them to all my 2-3rd instar scorpions.


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jul 26, 2005)

I've succesfully fed 2nd instar C. gracilis with 5mm crix (only a little smaller than the scorplings themselves). It was fun watching those tiny scorpions grab crickets their own size and kill them in seconds with one or two stings. Also It was cool to watch 2-3 share a meal after one has made a kill.


----------



## MattM (Jul 26, 2005)

I give all my scorplings newborn redrunners. As mentioned before, they can handly quite big pray, up to redrunners of their own size  But dead prey also works, but you risk mites when they don't eat it all, or when you leave it in the tank for too long.


----------



## cloud711 (Jul 26, 2005)

you can try feeding them sliced mealworms(small ones) and maybe some crickets.


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Jul 26, 2005)

if you cant get your termites, go crickets. i feed even the smallest of my scorpions cerickets. if necessary i kill them first, but I have found that is rarely necessary


----------

